# App mail



## freeshare (11 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous, 

utilisant l'Iphone à la fois pour le coté pro et le coté perso, j'utilise l'application mail d'apple pour mes besoins pro avec exchange. Je suis à la recherche d'une app pour mes mails perso en imap (avec 4/5 boites différentes).

Quelles applications, en dehors de mail/Apple, utilisez vous ? J'ai testé Spark, mais j'ai de gros doute sur l'utilisation des données...

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## Chris K (11 Février 2021)

J’utilise Spark pour le pro et le perso.
Leur politique de traitement de données est claire.
Je l’ai surtout choisi pour ses capacités de travail en équipe en abonnement donc (commentaires sur les e-mails, partage de brouillons, délégation de mail...).


----------



## freeshare (11 Février 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais très honnêtement faire transiter mes mails via leurs plateformes et pour moi gênant. Nous sommes déjà suffisamment suivi par tous, sans en ajouter une couche, même si l'engagement de Spark semble correct. Ceci dit, j'apprécie l'interface de Spark à la fois sur Ios ou sur Mac


----------



## Chris K (11 Février 2021)

Ça peut se comprendre. Juste pour dire qu’après 2 années d’utilisation je constate que c’est une appli qui fonctionne plutôt très bien (quoiqu’assez limitée dans la recherche de mails). C’est tout


----------



## freeshare (11 Février 2021)

Merci pour ce retex, pas d'explosion des spams ?


----------



## Chris K (11 Février 2021)

freeshare a dit:


> Merci pour ce retex, pas d'explosion des spams ?



Absolument pas.
Je n’ai « que » 15 spam en janvier répartis sur 7 boites e-mails très utilisés depuis longtemps maintenant. En tout j’ai 30 spams et je me souviens plus quand j’ai vidé ma boîte de spam.


----------



## freeshare (12 Février 2021)

ok merci à toi, je vais revoir donc Spark


----------



## Chris K (12 Février 2021)

De rien. Si tu as un doute quant à l’utilisation de tes données, il y sûrement d’autres solutions mais quand j’ai choisi Spark à l’époque j’avais été échaudé par les éditeurs qui développaient un client mail pour le revendre ensuite. Et puis j’avais des besoins spécifiques en plus d’avoir un client mail capable de gérer plusieurs comptes d’origines différentes et intégré à tout l’environnement Apple.


----------



## ditek (22 Février 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> De rien. Si tu as un doute quant à l’utilisation de tes données, il y sûrement d’autres solutions mais quand j’ai choisi Spark à l’époque j’avais été échaudé par les éditeurs qui développaient un client mail pour le revendre ensuite. Et puis j’avais des besoins spécifiques en plus d’avoir un client mail capable de gérer plusieurs comptes d’origines différentes et intégré à tout l’environnement Apple.


J'ai toujours de sérieux doute concernant Spark. Meme si le logiciel est sympa c'est toujours cette politique d'utilisation de mes données qui me gène.
J'ai testé Canary qui est buggué a mort, Newton que je trouve sympa mais bcp trop épuré...
Mailbuttler que j'ai greffé a Mail.app mais qui s'avère finalement trop cher....

Postbox est sympa mais n'a aucune fonction "Smart" ce qui le rends un peu inutile vu que ma principale recherche se situe sur la fonction d'accusé de lecture.

Je ne sais pas trop si je vais revenir vers Spark.... qui a une époque m'avais cependant séduit...


----------



## freeshare (23 Février 2021)

pour ma part, bien tenté par Spark mais passer par un service qui m'indique avoir accés à mes données (même si ne recois aucune information hyper confidientielle) me perturbe ... 

du coup je suis passé par outlook pour ma boite pro (sachant que ma boite utilise outlook pour windows) et apple mail pour mes besoins perso... c'est moins pratique car du coup l'agenda et les contacts (exchange) de ma boite ne sont plus dans les applis apple mais au moins mes infos restent ma propriété


----------



## Chris K (24 Février 2021)

ditek a dit:


> J'ai toujours de sérieux doute concernant Spark. Meme si le logiciel est sympa c'est toujours cette politique d'utilisation de mes données qui me gène.
> J'ai testé Canary qui est buggué a mort, Newton que je trouve sympa mais bcp trop épuré...
> Mailbuttler que j'ai greffé a Mail.app mais qui s'avère finalement trop cher....
> 
> ...



Avant de choisir Spark j’avais testé plusieurs clients et effectivement c’était pas la joie. J’ai gardé l’application Mail d’Apple le plus longtemps possible mais mes besoins évoluants... Et utiliser différents logiciels pour mes différents comptes ou usages là c’est clairement pas envisageable.


----------



## ditek (3 Novembre 2021)

Hello
J'ai à nouveau retesté Apple Mail durant une grosse période, mais non. Je trouve que ce n'est pas ergonomique, la liste des dossiers est un énorme foutoir, et rien n'est smart (sans parler de l'affichage des PJ qui s'affiche encore en taille réelle). J'espérais que des extensions arriverai avec MailKit sur Monterey mais je n'en ai pas encore trouvé. Meme Antidote utilise un autre protocole.

J'ai donc tenté de me rabattre sur Outlook, qui s'est offert un beau lifting avec des fonctions pro bien avancées..... *SAUF qu'il ne permet pas la création de signatures en HTM*L.... Rédhibitoire pour moi.... c'est un détail, mais les signatures de 1990, ce n'est pas pour moi.

Finalement, le webmail d'infomaniak (ou sont hébergés mes comptes), s'avère plus efficace et agréable à utiliser, mais reste encore très limité.

Sur Mac, je trouve que l'offre de client email est énorme, mais qu'aucun ne permet de combler toute les demandes qu'on peut avoir. Il faut donc faire un ou plusieurs compromis....
SPARK : Confidentialité
APPLE MAIL : Classique, mais manque de fonction
CANARY : Buggué
THUNDERBIRD : Au top, mais interface d'une autre époque
POSTBOX : Interface dépassée, fonctions buggué, pas optimisé M1, Plante constamment
NEWTON : Confidentialité des données...
OUTLOOK : Plutôt pas mal, mais des signatures mail qui sont restés au XIXe siècle

Donc finalement je navigue d'un logiciel à un autre.... ce qui en terme d'organisation n'est pas du tout efficace...
Si vous avez des solutions, je suis prenneur...


----------

